# Welche Kurbel ans Vertex Team



## erdnusspaula (21. März 2007)

Hilfe !!!!!!!!!
Welche Kurbel ans Vertex Team ?
Danke

Wir alle sind Kinder Gottes


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. März 2007)

Race Face Deus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwald (21. März 2007)

Das ist bei Rocky Mountain stets eine schwierige Entscheiung. Einerseits ist eine neue XTR für ca. 275 auf jeden Fall besser und leichter als ein Deus XC für ca. 300 . Das gleich gilt m.E. für Evolve XC versus XT. Andererseits gewinnt eine Shimano Kurbel an einem Rocky bestimmt keinen Designerpreis (Wobei ich die neue XTR schon schön finde).
Hier musst Du fürs Gefühl oder den Verstand entscheiden


----------



## bestmove (21. März 2007)

Schwarzwald schrieb:


> Das ist bei Rocky Mountain stets eine schwierige Entscheiung. Einerseits ist eine neue XTR für ca. 275 *auf jeden Fall besser und leichter als ein Deus XC* für ca. 300 . Das gleich gilt m.E. für Evolve XC versus XT. Andererseits gewinnt eine Shimano Kurbel an einem Rocky bestimmt keinen Designerpreis (Wobei ich die neue XTR schon schön finde).
> Hier musst Du fürs Gefühl oder den Verstand entscheiden



Holla, da lehnt sich aber einer aus dem Fenster, leichter... ok aber woher nimmst du das "besser"??


----------



## aka (21. März 2007)

Also an so ein Schmuckstück gehört keine Kurbel von der Stange ala XTR oder Deus. Das geht mal gar nicht.
Amtliche Kurbeln gibts hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=207851
Die Middleburn fände ich ganz OK, zumal man die Spiderfarbe wählen kann. Alte RF sind natuerlich auch sehr lecker.


----------



## Der Toni (21. März 2007)

Schau dir mal die Cobalt Kurbel von Crank Brothers an.


----------



## ribisl (21. März 2007)

Schwarzwald schrieb:


> Das ist bei Rocky Mountain stets eine schwierige Entscheiung. Einerseits ist eine neue XTR fÃ¼r ca. 275â¬ auf jeden Fall besser und leichter als ein Deus XC fÃ¼r ca. 300 â¬. Das gleich gilt m.E. fÃ¼r Evolve XC versus XT. Andererseits gewinnt eine Shimano Kurbel an einem Rocky bestimmt keinen Designerpreis (Wobei ich die neue XTR schon schÃ¶n finde).
> Hier musst Du fÃ¼rs GefÃ¼hl oder den Verstand entscheiden



So seh ich das auch! Hab sowohl XTR als auch eine Deus und es liegen 74g dazwischen! 
Die Deus ist aber auf alle FÃ¤lle schÃ¶ner anzuschaun!

Die Truvatic Noir find ich aber auch ganz sexy, sowie auch die schon erwÃ¤hnde Cobald.


----------



## Redking (21. März 2007)

Was ist mit der von Tune ? Gibt es wohl auch in vielen Farben.






Hier das Innenlager 




ist auch echt leicht. 


Gruß
Klaus


----------



## RMB-Rider (21. März 2007)

... Die Cobalt ist genial!!!  

(Wird garantiert auch meine nächste!)


----------



## Schwarzwald (21. März 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Holla, da lehnt sich aber einer aus dem Fenster, leichter... ok aber woher nimmst du das "besser"??




Bemühe mal die Suchfunktion - da bringt einer seine RF zweimal zurück, da im Neuzustand die Chromschicht (oder was auch immer) abplatzte. Dann gibt es ausgerissene Gewinde und Brüche. Wenn ich jetzt noch bedenke, wieviel Shimanos unterwegs sind und wieviel RF komme ich zu dem Resultat. 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war Shimano auch der Erfinder der außen gelagerten Kurbel und später kam dann X-Type. Ich erinnere mich auch dunkel an einen Kurbel Test in einer der Bike Bravos - da waren die Shimanos steifer als alle anderen - ist aber schon ein paar Jährchen her.
Würde aber wohl trotzdem auch eine Deus ranschrauben - die Unterschiede sind bestimmt nicht dramatisch.

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## Schwarzwald (21. März 2007)

Von den tune gibt es aber auch nicht nur Gutes zu hören:

http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_reviews_info.php?products_id=7443&reviews_id=816

Außerdem gibt es öfters Probleme mit abgerissenen Kettenblattschrauben und knarzen ...

Sind m.E. reine CC-Teile - beim im Kreis fahren ist man ja nie soweit weg falls mal was bricht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (21. März 2007)

Schwarzwald schrieb:


> Bemühe mal die Suchfunktion - da bringt einer seine RF zweimal zurück, da im Neuzustand die Chromschicht (oder was auch immer) abplatzte. Dann gibt es ausgerissene Gewinde und Brüche. Wenn ich jetzt noch bedenke, wieviel Shimanos unterwegs sind und wieviel RF komme ich zu dem Resultat.
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war Shimano auch der Erfinder der außen gelagerten Kurbel und später kam dann X-Type. Ich erinnere mich auch dunkel an einen Kurbel Test in einer der Bike Bravos - da waren die Shimanos steifer als alle anderen - ist aber schon ein paar Jährchen her.
> Würde aber wohl trotzdem auch eine Deus ranschrauben - die Unterschiede sind bestimmt nicht dramatisch.
> 
> ...



Bei mir sind früher sämtliche Shimano Kurbel/Lager immer in kurzer Zeit zerbröselt. Dann bin ich mal auf RF umgestiegen und das Zeug hält heute noch (ISIS/NorthShore) daher meine Skepsis aber gundsätzlich mag was dran sein ... Zeiten ändern sich. Ich muss halt erst wieder Vertauen finden ...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. März 2007)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Schau dir mal die Cobalt Kurbel von Crank Brothers an.



I proudly present


----------



## aka (21. März 2007)

sleipnir666 schrieb:


> ... Die Cobalt ist genial!!!


Finde ich auch schön, aber ISIS ist m.E. so ziemlich das Gegenteil von Genial.
Da sind mir 3 Tretlager in 2 Jahren verendet.


----------



## Redking (21. März 2007)

Schwarzwald schrieb:


> Von den tune gibt es aber auch nicht nur Gutes zu hören:
> 
> http://www.bike-components.de/catalog/product_reviews_info.php?products_id=7443&reviews_id=816
> 
> ...



Sag mal suchst du in jeder Suppe nach dem Haar? 
Meines Erachtens ist ein Vertex Team auch ein CC Bike!  

Anscheinend kann man ja auch in drei Jahren etwas verbessern. 
Du kannst wohl an die Tune Kurbel auch Race Face Kettenblätter mit Kettenblattschrauben machen?? Ich glaube dann hat sich das mit den abgerissenen Schrauben erledigt. Kann aber auch sein das es nur jemand schlecht montiert und gewartet hat. 

Und entschuldige das ich einen Vorschlag für jemand anderen gemacht habe.

Die Truvativ Stylo Carbon ist vielleicht ach noch was.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Schwarzwald (21. März 2007)

Wollte halt auch meinen Senf dazugeben 
Vielleicht bin ich ja wirklich etwas kritisch aber mir sind in 10 Jahren bike Erfahrung ein paar wenige Firmen aufgefallen, die z.T. sauteuer sind und trotzdem in diversen Foren immer wieder mit Problemen auftauchen.
Teilweise habe ich auch eigene Erfahrungen gemacht.
Wollte Deinen Beitrag keinesfalls kritisieren!

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## neikless (22. März 2007)

silberne (alu) *RaceFace Deus *... oder Diabolus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (22. März 2007)

Schwarzwald schrieb:


> Wollte halt auch meinen Senf dazugeben
> Vielleicht bin ich ja wirklich etwas kritisch aber mir sind in 10 Jahren bike Erfahrung ein paar wenige Firmen aufgefallen, die z.T. sauteuer sind und trotzdem in diversen Foren immer wieder mit Problemen auftauchen.
> Teilweise habe ich auch eigene Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Wollte Deinen Beitrag keinesfalls kritisieren!
> ...




Hmm dann habe ich mit den wenigsten Teilen Probleme oder sehe das nicht so eng das etwas auch mal kaputt geht.
Also ich denke ich habe auch etliche Jahre Erfahrungen. Schraube ja schon lange an Fahrrädern.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ctwitt (29. März 2007)

ich habe eine Race Face Forgot oder Forged mit ISIS dran. Die ist recht weich aber schön. Die Race Face Innenlager halten bei mir max. 1 Jahr. Hatte auch schon eine Deus an meinem Fully. In einem Jahr zwei mal neue Lager dann hat mir ein Händler XTR Lager in die Kurbel gebaut. Ab da keine Probleme mehr. Die Kurbel fand ich aber auch weich. An mein diesjähriges Vertex werde ich die neue XTR bauen. Auch bei der Cadence (Rennrad) Kurbel von Race Face hielten die Lager nur 8 Monate.


----------



## patek (30. März 2007)

hallo,
ich hab mir die neue xtr drangebaut. vom preis-leistungsverhältnis gibts nix besseres....und ich finde sie sieht auch noch super schön aus...


----------



## BlueCloud (30. März 2007)

ich würde ne race face next LP in weiß dran bauen,ist zwar nicht die neuste aber sie passt am besten dazu wie ich finde...muss man aber halt danach suchen *g*


----------

